# Wabc Deals & Specials



## Ryan WABC (14/9/12)

Just a quick message to all members of West Aussie Brew Crew (and any other brewers in WA that are interested), WABC is now sponsored by CONNOR BREWARE and we'll be celebrating the sponsorship by launching a board dedicated to deals and specials. Members will be treated to exclusive deals and specials and there are also offers for non-members. Worth checking out!


----------



## DU99 (14/9/12)

Does CONNOR BREWARE have web page


----------



## Ryan WABC (14/9/12)

DU99 said:


> Does CONNOR BREWARE have web page



I won't say too much as it's not my business, but there will be a website up soon. I've seen the test site and it looks pretty good!


----------



## DU99 (14/9/12)

work in progress no problem's :beer:


----------



## Ryan WABC (22/9/12)

Looks like the site is live!

CONNOR BREWARE


----------



## DU99 (22/9/12)

Some Nice gear.about $50 for drip tray delivered


----------



## bruce86 (22/9/12)

wow wish i had this site 2 weeks ago lol. great deals on the tap kits.


----------



## Doubleplugga (23/9/12)

nice looking site, great photos. those plate chillers look the goods... hmmmmmm do i need a bigger one? 
might try and sneak it past SWMBO


----------

